# Salary settlement not giving after visa cancellation



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

I need HELP.....

I am working as a HSE Officer in a reputed general contracting company in abu dhabi. Recently I given resign letter to my current company ,and after 25 days PRO arranged one signature from me (work permit cancellation form) which was mentioned there all dues are received up to date.i just discussed with the Accountant and he shown me the actual settlement which i able to get and he is waiting for the sign on cheque..i put signature on the form which is going to ministry for cancellation. After my cancellation of my visa and labor card company manager showing me one another settlement paper which is showing deduction of 10,000 DHS for recruitment fare from my settlement(This month salary+leave salary+final settlement). i never signed any such contract with company before. and i never signed settlement documents. But still company not ready to give whole money . 

Please advice me such condition can i go for legal? if yes please advise How? 

My visa already cancelled but i never get any settlement amount.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

nithin rav said:


> I need HELP..... I am working as a HSE Officer in a reputed general contracting company in abu dhabi. Recently I given resign letter to my current company ,and after 25 days PRO arranged one signature from me (work permit cancellation form) which was mentioned there all dues are received up to date.i just discussed with the Accountant and he shown me the actual settlement which i able to get and he is waiting for the sign on cheque..i put signature on the form which is going to ministry for cancellation. After my cancellation of my visa and labor card company manager showing me one another settlement paper which is showing deduction of 10,000 DHS for recruitment fare from my settlement(This month salary+leave salary+final settlement). i never signed any such contract with company before. and i never signed settlement documents. But still company not ready to give whole money . Please advice me such condition can i go for legal? if yes please advise How? My visa already cancelled but i never get any settlement amount.


Do you have everything documented and a copy of your labour card? Call the ministry of labour and discuss your options. They're quite nice.


----------



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Do you have everything documented and a copy of your labour card? Call the ministry of labour and discuss your options. They're quite nice.


 Yes...i have resignation letter copy ,proof of send to manager(mail Copy),Electronic work permit cancellation form (which only i signed),labor card cacelation paper,visa cancelation page (passport)...etc...

Anything more required???


Please advise.....


----------



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

i am having labor card and emirates ID also


----------



## nithin rav (Sep 30, 2014)

yes everything i have...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

nithin rav said:


> yes everything i have...


Call the ministry of labour and speak o them then. The earlier the better.


----------

